# Does annyone have a horse training logbook?



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I've never seen one, but it seems like a very good idea! I would include the date, length of ride, the weather, and what you did/how your horse was. With a calender-type one, you can also plan dates to train and days not to.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Almond Joy said:


> I've never seen one, but it seems like a very good idea! I would include the date, length of ride, the weather, and what you did/how your horse was. With a calender-type one, you can also plan dates to train and days not to.


I was thinking very similar. I'd change length of ride to length of workout since some horses cannot be ridden or some people (like myself) are unable to ride at times. I do like your idea for the weather since most horses have more silly and hyper energy on colder or windy days. So good idea there! 

So here's what I've decided, and yes I think I will make my own.

Date
Length of Workout
Weather and Other Factors
Comments and Notes

Anyone else have anything to add?


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Horses4Healing said:


> I was thinking very similar. I'd change length of ride to length of workout since some horses cannot be ridden or some people (like myself) are unable to ride at times. I do like your idea for the weather since most horses have more silly and hyper energy on colder or windy days. So good idea there!
> 
> So here's what I've decided, and yes I think I will make my own.
> 
> ...


I love the idea! If you get it made you should make sure to post it!


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

I've always kept a notebook of all my riding and training sessions as well as just general info I pick up that I feel might be useful later.
I have a poor memory, so it really helps.
But I've always just used a spiral notebook (different one for each horse and then another for notes about my riding and another for general care and medical notes) and treated it more like journal entries rather than a structured chart to fill out.

I usually include what the goal was for that session. I always go into each riding or training session with a specific goal in mind. Something I intend to accomplish or at least improve upon each time. 

You might also want to include... hmmm not sure how to phrase this... like horse's mental and physical condition. Like how long before the horse showed sweat or heavy breathing, or how good the horse's focus was. That way you can follow how your horse's physical conditioning. And it might help you identify situations under which your horse loses focus.

I dunno, I typically just write whatever comes to me lol


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I've used them for most times that I had particularly difficult horses in training. I didn't use anything fancy though, just a day planner and my notes were pretty much un decipher able to anyone by myself lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Lins said:


> I've used them for most times that I had particularly difficult horses in training. I didn't use anything fancy though, just a day planner and my notes were pretty much un decipher able to anyone by myself lol
> ETA: what I included:
> Horse's state of mind
> Length of ride/session
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

like this 

I have one

Riders Diary

super handy


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

WOW at the cost!!! Why not buy quality paper, set it up on computer, save it, and print it off as you want/need it. 
Set up Time: Time spent for a customized photo added in 
Type selection
Font selection
Format selection/set-up

Paper- 10.30$ (heavy bond/multi purpose /found several with free shipping)
5.00 regular 20lb typing paper for cost tracking/health notes/goal sheets for weight/board fees/training fees/cost ananlysis

3 Ring Binder/ Notebook (Plastic insert cover) 3$ to 19$ depending on size and features.

Cover Photo for binder-Pro-Prints at WalMart are like 8$ for an 8x10 or you 

can print out your own on photo or heavy card stock

Dividers Multi Colored with removable tabs-$3.60
so say

15.30 Paper (100 pg training 250 assorted)
5.00 regular 
10.00 Notebook
10.00 Paper
8.00 Photo
3.60 Dividers
 10.00 time spent designing 1HR. if you want to count this in the cost
61.90 subtotal
round up to cover ink cost

70.00 total home version per 100pgs

posted training manual @ 24.95 binder
12.50 S&H
5 assorted packs [email protected] 9.95= 49.75
87.20 per 20 pgs

so even with additional set up time and ink it would well pay to do your own IMO 

Sorry frugal living becomes a habit  BTW if anyone wants one of these contact me about 100$ cost plus shipping LOL


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

"BTW if anyone wants one of these contact me about 100$ cost plus shipping LOL"

This was a joke btw. When I have time I'll post mine for a review though.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I think a person using a Microsoft software of some sort, whether Word or excel, could come up with the same deal on paper... 
As for the cover of the binder...If you _really _liked it you could buy it then refill with your own paper... Or just by a binder and decorate it with your own picture....

I wish they had a blow-up of the pages... It looks like there isn't a whole lot of room to write in... And the pages aren't lined...


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay guys I have decided to make my own and print them off to fill in. I will post it on here when I have finished them. Def cheaper than buying a pre-made binder (since I have like 20 extra binders lying around) So I should have my own made before tomorrow so keep an eye out for them.


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Teeheee -- my method costs like $8 (for like 300+ pages)... I can usually find spiral notebooks packaged together for a really good deal... and a pencil :lol:


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Help with uploading document*

Okay guys,
I came up with one of my own that I am proud of and when I went to upload it on here...it wont let me. If anyone knows the best way to get a word document on here, please let me know. I tried to attach it but the max size for any word document is 19.5kb and the logbook is 31kb so its too large to attach. Any suggestions?


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Horses4Healing said:


> Okay guys,
> I came up with one of my own that I am proud of and when I went to upload it on here...it wont let me. If anyone knows the best way to get a word document on here, please let me know. I tried to attach it but the max size for any word document is 19.5kb and the logbook is 31kb so its too large to attach. Any suggestions?


I don't know...So I'll bump it up for you...Looking forward to seeing it!:clap:


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

There's probably an easier way BUT

open the document in full screen, take a screenshot (prt sc), open paint, paste the screenshot, save and upload as a photo file


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

enh817 said:


> There's probably an easier way BUT
> 
> open the document in full screen, take a screenshot (prt sc), open paint, paste the screenshot, save and upload as a photo file


It works for people seeing the idea of what I made...but its a bit too small to actually write in when I do it as a picture. :-( Observe


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

that looks nice!!


I guess people could send you a message and have you send them the word document through email or something, if they're interested


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was at a loss when working with a difficult horse as I'd exhausted my bag of tricks. It was when I came across Carolyn Resnick and her Waterhole Rituals that I began a journal. That was a year ago. It is great to reread it and see how the horse has progressed. There were no goals nor planning. Perhaps it was just spending time in the pasture or going and greeting the horse and leaving. Today my entry will be walking in the roundpen with reversal of direction. At first he'd panic and rush. By keeping my energy low he will now quietly reverse as many times as I ask him.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay since the attachment limit is so small for word documents grrr and the image is too small to use. I have decided that if you want to use this that you can PM me and I will give you my email address so I can send it that way.


----------

